# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  Change Frame Source from within Frame

## mthraves

Hi

I have a Page that contains a Frame which I'm populating using

Frame1.Source = New System.Uri("Page2.xaml", UriKind.Relative)

I then have some code within Page2 that needs to change the content of the parent Frame (Frame1) to display Page3

How do I do this using code behind in Page2 which is within Frame1?

Mitch

----------


## mthraves

TYPICAL!

I had given up trying to solve this problem and within an hour of posting I come up with the answer



```
NavigationService.Source = New System.Uri("Page3.xaml", UriKind.Relative)
```

Out of interest, I have several nested pages within Frames ie

Page1 > Frame1 > Page2 > Frame2 > Frame3 > Page3

How do I change the source of Frame1 from within Page3 when it's several levels down the visible/logical tree?

Any ideas?

----------

